# Permuter les elements d'un NSMutableArray



## devservlet (5 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Petite question classique.
Je débute en Objective C, mais j'imagine le problème doit être le même dans tous les langages à Objets. J'ai un NSMUtableArray contenant des objets, comment permuter les contenus de 2 cases sans alterer les valeurs? :mouais:


----------



## Nyx0uf (5 Novembre 2010)

Bha c'est un algo de base... une recherche google sur permuter un tableau ça doit renvoyer beaucoup de résultats..


----------



## Céroce (5 Novembre 2010)

Ça dépend, tu disposes des indices des objets ou des pointeurs sur ces objets ?


----------



## devservlet (5 Novembre 2010)

Je dispose des indices, enfin bref je ne vois pas l'interet de la question, Je dispose d'un NSMUtableArray, quelqu'un a til deja fait un algo qui change les positions de 2 elements? ou existe til une fonction native de cette classe qui le fait?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------

Je suis passé par un tableau intermediaire et j'ai utilisé replaceObjet de la classe Array.


----------



## Céroce (5 Novembre 2010)

NSMutableArray dispose d'une méthode -[exchangeObjectAtIndex:withObjectAtIndex:].

Ma question présentait un intérêt: si tu ne disposais que des pointeurs, il aurait fallu utiliser la méthode -[NSArray indexOfObject:] avant.


----------



## devservlet (5 Novembre 2010)

```
-[exchangeObjectAtIndex:withObjectAtIndex:]
```
 J'ai utilisé replaceObject à la place, je ne sais pas si exchange existe sur NSMutable.
Comment met on résolu ici?


----------

